# Seeking part time work from home



## smeeks31

Hi
I am a CPC-A and currently an outpatient coder who is in the process of graduating this fall from an online community college for RHIT. I am seeking part time employment from home on nights or weekends for more learning potential and experience.  I have transcription, data entry, billing and coding abstracting experience at this time.  I have been coding for 9 months.

Thank you, Shanda Meeks


----------

